# Seeking a RHD Hymer A Class



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm looking for a rhd Hymer A Class, must be 4+ berth and have four 3 point belts.
A 640/680 Starline would be ideal, but I'm certainly willing to consider anything else, B544 with 2.8jtd for example.

I've been looking for a couple of months now and have not seen much of interest - are these vans quite rare or do they not come up for sale too often ?
I have posted a similar message in the Wanted Section without much success.
My budget is up to 25k, any advice or offers appreciated !


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't think you will find a RHD within your budget. LHD versions of what you want do come up from time to time.

I suggest you either raise your budget by a few thousand or look for a different make that fits your needs.

Pete


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi A37,

carper is selling a starline 680, here, http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-72962.html,
used to be mine, a good 'van. mine's for sale too but you would have to stretch the budget a smidgeon :lol: oops forgot rhd!

simon


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

citroennut said:


> hi A37,
> 
> carper is selling a starline 680, here, http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-72962.html,
> used to be mine, a good 'van. mine's for sale too but you would have to stretch the budget a smidgeon :lol: oops forgot rhd!
> ...


Thank you Simon.

680 Starlines are pretty rare. Even rarer in RHD. I have only ever seen one exactly like mine, and that was in Germany.

Go for an LHD, you know it makes sense :lol: :lol:

Doug


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Re my preference for rhd - We will probably spend 2 maybe 3 weeks a year abroad, the rest of the time we will be travelling in the UK. 

Doug, your van is perfect, apart from the lhd.

I have seen plenty of lhd for sale, ideal spec and well within budget.

I've also seen plenty of rhd vans, with L-shape lounges, again at the right price.

However, so far I have only seen one rhd with the front dinette, a 1999 680 Starline with fixed double at the rear - £24995 from a dealer, unfortunately a few hundred miles from me, sold before I could arrange a viewing...hence me resorting to wanted ads !

Thanks for the replies so far

Dan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dan

Take my advice and try a LHD, they're not a problem after the first few miles and you get more for your money.
We've had two LHDs and when we bought our current RHD van I really missed the LHD aspect, it's not a problem in the UK and a great advantage when you're driving on unfamiliar continental roads.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Totally agree with what Gaspode has said.

You will find the biggest difference converting to the A Class, more so than the LHD.

So you may as well do both together


Andrew


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think your choice will be very limited with a budget of £25,000. It will limit you to Starlines from the late 1990's as most from the early 2000's seem to fetch £30,000 plus. (On www.mobile.de there is a 680 from 2001 with an asking price of just over €52,000.)
Our 2003-registered 630 is a shorter version (6.41 metres) of the 680, but with the same layout and is on a 316 chassis rather than the 416 used on the 680. It is LHD and no problem at all in the UK. It is also much easier to drive on the continent than our RHD car, even though it is for just a few weeks each year (until we both retire).

Your request for 4 x 3-point seat belts may be an issue too. Both 640 and 680 were made with a dinette layout having 2 belted seats. However, most 640s seem to have the 'bar layout' with one belted captain's seat in the lounge and most 680s seem to have an L-shaped lounge with one belted seat.

Hope this helps.

Philip


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

gaspode said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> Take my advice and try a LHD, they're not a problem after the first few miles and you get more for your money.
> We've had two LHDs and when we bought our current RHD van I really missed the LHD aspect, it's not a problem in the UK and a great advantage when you're driving on unfamiliar continental roads.


[/quote=androidgb] Totally agree with what Gaspode has said.

You will find the biggest difference converting to the A Class, more so than the LHD.

So you may as well do both together

Andrew [/quote]

yes, Gaspode and AndroidGB, but you're both looking at it solely on behalf of the driver. But what about the passenger? I know of several drivers who are quite happy with their LHD motorhomes in the UK but have wives or partners who are paranoid about sitting in the 'suicide' seat, facing all the oncoming traffic (expecially on narrow Scottish Highland roads) without the comfort of a steering wheel or a brake pedal to take avoiding action !!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I love Hymers and am currently "looking" (albeit a tad lower on budget)
But My OH is paranoid.......not so much about LHD although she dosn't really like it, but more about the fact there is no door by the passenger seat. I've tried all sorts to get her to get over it but she says she won't go in it if I get one..... :wink: I'm tempted.... :lol:


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I would also advocate at least trying a left hooker if you havent already.

As you sit so high up in an A class it really isnt an issue, visibility is great and as has been said, so much easier when you cross the water.

This is a RHD 544 not far from me. Have seen it and its in good order.

http://finance.autoexposure.co.uk/c....co.uk/autoedit/AETA65752/AETV12257746_1a.jpg


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi everyone - We managed to find a suitable van !!  

We went to view a rhd B544 from a private seller. 
A 1998 vintage with the Fiat 2.5tdi engine, 69k on the clock.
Not as new condition but still very tidy...appears to be watertight and no obvious major faults. The front bumper has a couple of cracks, some bubbling on the locker doors and a freezer door that will not shut properly (spring maybe ?). 
The van comes with alloy wheels, airride suspension, safari room, sat dish, tv/dvd and plenty of extra sockets. 
Full service history, recent cambelt and habitation check, lots of documentation.

Not exactly what we wanted but close enough. I was actually impressed with the fiat engine - it's not a rocket ship but seems to be powerful enough.

Price - significantly under 20k, so if we decide it's not the van for us, we shouldn't lose a great deal...can't wait to pick it up in a few days :lol: 

Thanks again for your contributions, no doubt I will be back soon with some more questions.

ttfn, Dan


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

badger said:


> I love Hymers and am currently "looking" (albeit a tad lower on budget)
> But My OH is paranoid.......not so much about LHD although she dosn't really like it, but more about the fact there is no door by the passenger seat. I've tried all sorts to get her to get over it but she says she won't go in it if I get one..... :wink: I'm tempted.... :lol:


Shame I'm not selling our S660 Hymer, it's rhd BUT the drivers door is on the passenger side so your missus would be happy 

As others have said LHD is a doddle to get used to, the only reason I've got a RHD, is with only 37,000kms in 15 years it was too good to turn down 
Now done [in 22 months] 70,000 kms 
IF we change, our next one will be LHD !!


----------



## christedman (Aug 5, 2009)

Go for a LHD. I was concerned before buying, but it's a breeze. You can tell exactly where the edge of the road is, especially on a narrow lane with ditches. You step out onto the pavement. 
DONT worry, just go for it!

Chris.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

chris,

they bought one a month ago, having said that it was nothing like the 'van they were after :lol: 

simon


----------

